# enjoying Biloxi



## H2H1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well here we are, Maria and I here in Biloxi and going to try out the casinos and see if they are holding a grude agaist old people. We did stop at Wind Creek Casino at Atmore, Al. for about 2 hours playing the games. They was nice to Maria , but mean to me. OH well, I got a PM from Butch, it seems they are here also, so I will give him a call and see if we can meet them some place. The weather is really nice, not like Misty Rivers in TN. well he day time is , but here the nights are just great, all short sleeve weather. We are here till Thursday or Friday, just have not decided yet. But we must be home before SAT. one of the GKs is spending the night so the parents can go party on the SnL birthday. I think this may be the last time out for the year, but who knows we may jump in and head out somewhere, only the weather will tell. Wish us luck, see ya later.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 18, 2011)

Hollis be sure to win enough.  Someone will have to pay for a barge to get us all down to Big Bilko.    I understand why they are nice to Maria.  But why not you, hum.   Have fun, enjoy and win BIG.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 19, 2011)

Have fun, win a bundle!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 19, 2011)

well so for I am up 1k, so we are heading home in the morning. But we are going to stop at Wind Creek Casino in Atmore Al. for the rest of the day, and night, then home on Friday morning.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 21, 2011)

have a safe trip and try not to spoil the gk


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2011)

Well we are in Biloxi but guess since Hollis won we better stay away from the casinos.:excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dang, now you show up after I left.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't worry Chelse. I left plenty for ya! :stupid:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2011)

And I hear we just missed ya'll Butch.  Going tomorrow to see if the machines will be good to us.


----------

